# DataOne Karnataka - November Double Free Usage?



## ashwinsid (Oct 30, 2008)

In today's Deccan Herald, there is an ad from BSNL about Kannada Rajyotsava Offer. It says that for November, the free usage in Dataone will be double. Anyone has more info on this?

*i34.tinypic.com/ezfrwj.jpg 

FULL AD HERE


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 30, 2008)

Thsi "bonus" is available all over India. But certain conditions apply.


----------



## ashwinsid (Oct 30, 2008)

What conditions?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Oct 30, 2008)

Check BSNL's site, or the tech news forum. You need to be a subscriber for a min. of 6 months.


----------



## red_devil (Oct 30, 2008)

@ashwinsid, check the BSNL site or check this thread :
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=100573&page=2


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Nov 4, 2008)

I am from Aizawl,Mizoram. However the notification i got was not double bandwidth, but unlimited usage. Is the offer different from state to state?


----------

